# Can I use Sigma & Tamron lens on EOS R?



## rosw (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi guys,

currently i am on Canon 6D MI and seriously going in with EOS R, however my current lens set up is Tamron & Sigma lens. (Full Frame lens)
does anyone know if i can port them over onto EOS R?
will there be auto focus lens / lag time?

is there any photographer / reviewers that have tried out third party lens on EOS R?
any pics to share / or thoughts?

thanks!


----------



## Kit. (Sep 7, 2018)

As usual, some existing 3rd party lenses may work poorly on new cameras, which sometimes can be fixed by updating the lens firmware. Has nothing to do with mount change.


----------



## padam (Sep 7, 2018)

Kit. said:


> As usual, some existing 3rd party lenses may work poorly on new cameras, which sometimes can be fixed by updating the lens firmware. Has nothing to do with mount change.



It does, the RF uses a whole new type of communication interface.
However, if you put the EF R adapter on, it reverts back to the old, well-known EF interface.
Also it focused on the sensor so there is no potential adjustments needed.

So while I haven't seen a specific test, it should work absolutely fine just like an other Canon EF lens with everything enabled (just as well as on an EOS M series camera with that adapter)
You will get more specific details on this once the camera ships, but I think it will be ok.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 8, 2018)

padam said:


> However, if you put the EF R adapter on, it reverts back to the old, well-known EF interface.


The "old, well-known EF interface" does not always work well on a new EF mount camera with some old 3rd party lenses, because Canon doesn't test it for compatibility with them.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 8, 2018)

rosw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> currently i am on Canon 6D MI and seriously going in with EOS R, however my current lens set up is Tamron & Sigma lens. (Full Frame lens)
> does anyone know if i can port them over onto EOS R?
> ...


Are your lenses dock compatible? If so, don't worry....


----------



## Jethro (Sep 8, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Are your lenses dock compatible? If so, don't worry....


So you're saying there is likely to be a need for firmware updates to 'properly' use them via the wizz-bang adaptors?


----------



## padam (Sep 8, 2018)

Kit. said:


> The "old, well-known EF interface" does not always work well on a new EF mount camera with some old 3rd party lenses, because Canon doesn't test it for compatibility with them.


Please show me which aftermarket lens does not work with the EOS M5 or EOS M50 camera. I don't know of any modern EF lens that does not work with it with the EF adapter and I don't expect this camera to be any different when an EF R adapter is mounted.
Just an example:





I don't think Canon tested it before or released a firmware in connection with this, and it works. In the worst case, you need to switch off peripheral illumination correction or something, the metering might not have worked correctly in "DSLR mode" but that's not a problem anymore..

There were some Sigma EF 18-35mm f/1.8 lenses that missed focus slightly in live view (not specific to a Canon camera), but it was all down to the lens and they've updated the lens firmware, the camera firmware didn't need anything.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 8, 2018)

padam said:


> Please show me which aftermarket lens does not work with the EOS M5 or EOS M50 camera.


https://www.tamron.co.jp/en/news/release_2016/1201.html


----------



## padam (Sep 8, 2018)

Kit. said:


> https://www.tamron.co.jp/en/news/release_2016/1201.html


It has been fixed with firmware, hasn't it?
https://www.canonrumors.com/tamron-issues-firmware-update-for-18-200mm-f3-5-6-3-di-iii-vc/

And my point was: if it works with the EOS M almost all of the time it should work with the EOS R as well, save for a few cases where the lens makes needs to issue a firmware update.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 8, 2018)

padam said:


> It has been fixed with firmware, hasn't it?


That's what I was saying.


----------



## padam (Sep 8, 2018)

Kit. said:


> That's what I was saying.


Me as well... If there is no camera glitch, apart from like one case one out of a 100, they should all work perfectly out of the box.
The Nikon Z is also working just fine with adapted Sigma lenses.


----------



## rosw (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

thanks for all your comments & advice.
think i should bring down my Sigma & Tamron lens to the service center for a software update. 
and get the adapter for EOS R

i so excited over EOS R!


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 8, 2018)

Jethro said:


> So you're saying there is likely to be a need for firmware updates to 'properly' use them via the wizz-bang adaptors?


With any new body, there is always the possibility of glitches. With the dock, the firmware in the lenses can be easily updated.


----------

